# Chickens eating pine shavings



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Whenever I see my chickens in the coop they are eating mouthful of pine shavings. Is it bad for them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt they're eating the pine shavings. They're rooting through looking for things to eat in the shavings. If they were eating pine shavings they would already be in trouble with impacted crops.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Like @robin416 said they're looking for things in the shavings. They wouldn't just eat pine shavings.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I use aspen myself but yes, they DO eat them! A lot more often than I would’ve thought would be ok but so far no issues with anyone. But mine eat them too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I doubt they're eating the pine shavings. They're rooting through looking for things to eat in the shavings. If they were eating pine shavings they would already be in trouble with impacted crops.


No i actually saw them swallowing pine shavings


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I use aspen myself but yes, they DO eat them! A lot more often than I would’ve thought would be ok but so far no issues with anyone. But mine eat them too.


Sometimes I think their crop is full of pine shavings and not their food but i dont know that because Im not with them the whole day.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Like @robin416 said they're looking for things in the shavings. They wouldn't just eat pine shavings.


I saw them eating it though


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I saw them eating it though


Are you sure? I wouldn't let them eat too much then because they are harmful to them. It says they contain dangerous toxins that may cause serious harm to your chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Are you sure? I wouldn't let them eat too much then because they are harmful to them. It says they contain dangerous toxins that may cause serious harm to your chickens.


Yes I’m sure and I know that they shouldn’t eat it how do I stop them then


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I doubt they’re eating as much as it seems, or else they’d already be showing signs of distress. 
You can try to get something other than pine, I use aspen bc it is a (slightly more) clean bedding- but there are many options. I’ve also been using pine needles on the ground due to mud lately- works good, cheap, and they don’t seem to mess with them other than to dig. I was giving them dumps of fall leaves once a week or so which they also loved.  Just depends on what is available to you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yes I’m sure and I know that they shouldn’t eat it how do I stop them then


Well then, I would suggest putting different bedding down for them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I doubt they’re eating as much as it seems, or else they’d already be showing signs of distress.
> You can try to get something other than pine, I use aspen bc it is a (slightly more) clean bedding- but there are many options. I’ve also been using pine needles on the ground due to mud lately- works good, cheap, and they don’t seem to mess with them other than to dig. I was giving them dumps of fall leaves once a week or so which they also loved.  Just depends on what is available to you.


There is nothing else available I don’t have leaves. Also idk I you know like I see them eating a few pine shavings


----------

